# Create A Shareable Web Page From A Word Doc



## smoke665 (Feb 1, 2019)

This just came in on my MS feed today. Haven't had a chance to try it out yet, but I will soon. One click conversion of a Word Doc to a web page  Transform your Word document into a Sway web page I see some interesting  possibilties like being able to email/text a link to a page of proofs, without need of hosting, that the receiver could view in their browser.


----------

